# Your MBTI Type and Gender



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you guys could all select what your MBTI type and gender are, that'd be great!
Please only select two options: your gender and your personality type.
I'm working on a statistics project and I think this would be an interesting topic. You will remain completely anonymous. I just need a sample of people.
Thank you so much!


----------

